# Home made powered hacksaw!



## doctor Bob (16 Jan 2016)

Sometimes things just don't go to plan.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbMoxPVKBeY


----------



## chippy1970 (16 Jan 2016)

Lol

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrodd (16 Jan 2016)

:shock: Enough to make you go down the pub!
Rodders


----------



## Rorschach (17 Jan 2016)

It was working ok in a later video. Bit jumpy but the principle is sound and could be improved upon I am sure. I think I will stick to my portaband, though one day I really must get around to making a stand/chop station for it.


----------

